# SC Water Hammers 34 cents



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

I normally won't go into the plumbing aisles of the box stores. But I was Walking in lowes by clearance and found a box of SC water hammer arrestors (3/8 compression) for 34 cents a piece. Needless to say about 4 stores later I had a few lol. So it's def company wide at least on the East Coast. 

Hope this helps someone out!


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow. I saw the same thing here in FL a few months ago. Wonder what happened. Maybe they decided not to carry them.


----------

